# Altering a polo shirt



## MovingForward (Mar 23, 2014)

Is it worth getting them tailored or just replacing them? I have lost about 30 pounds and prefer slim fit now. The polos that I need altered are regular fit with excess material in the back when tucked in, sleeves that almost meet my elbows, and shoulder seems that droop over my shoulders. The polos that I am considering altering are from Tommy Hilfiger, Ralph Lauren, Versace Jeans, and Daniel Cremiuex.

I do know of a respectable tailor in town. However, even though it might be cheaper to have them altered, I am not sure whether an altered polo can look as nice as one that hasn't been.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm in the same situation as you- I lost 35 pounds between December 2013 and this April, going from 195 to 160. To be honest, I had a fairly large collection of RL polos that I ended up selling and using the proceeds to replace them with ones that fit properly. With that said, I do have a Corneliani polo that I'm looking at having slimmed down because I like it so much. I'm not sure about a tailor's ability to alter yours (especially when talking about doing shoulders), but I think it ultimately comes down to whether or not it's worth it to you. Tommy Hilfiger, probably not. Versace, maybe.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Simple. Determine the cost of replacing vs. the cost of alterations. Don't feel any particular attachment to them, they are replaceable; "It's not personal Sonny, it's business."


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

While I do not know what a tailor will charge you, the amount of work need is essentially s recutting and remaking of the polos. This is most likely going to cost at least half and probably more than that of the cost of a new shirt. They will probably not look as good as a shirt originally made in your size. Add to that polos being a somewhat disposable item that can be found on sale for 30-50% off routinely.

Sell them if you can or give them to Goodwill and buy new ones. You've achieved a lot losing the weight, you deserve new clothes.


----------



## MovingForward (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for your replies!


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

the only caveat is if you (of someone who likes you a lot) can do it on the cheap/free. In my case that's my 11 y/o daughter, who has taken an interest in sewing and needs things to practice on. Otherwise definitely go new.


----------



## UnivStripe (Mar 6, 2013)

Congratulations on your weight loss! I also had a significant weight reduction and bought new shirts. The old ones have been cleaned, folded and stored away, hopefully never to be worn by me again.


----------



## MovingForward (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you and likewise!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm in the significant weight loss crew as well at 36 lbs down and counting (from 170 to 134). IMO, it only makes sense to alter a polo shirt if the shoulders still fit. The sleeve band can me moved up, the side/sleeve seams can be taken in and the tennis tails redone, but once you have to alter the shoulders, you might as well buy a new shirt. Even if you did have the entire shirt recut, you might find that the collar and placket are no longer in proportion with the rest of the shirt. My advice is to buy new shirts in the appropriate size to fit your shoulders and then explore different fits. PRL has Custom Fit and Slims that provide slimmer silhouettes than the Classic fit. In my case, I went with the Custom Fit even though it was a little too blousy in the mid section because the Slim sleeves and shirt body were too short. Taking in the side seams is a simple and inexpensive procedure that will give me the results I want.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

UnivStripe said:


> Congratulations on your weight loss! I also had a significant weight reduction and bought new shirts. The old ones have been cleaned, folded and stored away, hopefully never to be worn by me again.


After a number of times yo-yoing with diets, I decided to get rid of all my old clothes after my current most drastic weight loss. Here it is a year and a half later, and no weight gain.

Throw out the large clothes, and spend an obscene amount of money on a new wardrobe. It will be too painfull to allow yourself to gain the weight back.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

For what it's worth, I have experimented with slimming down polo shirts at home.

In my case, I found the traditional fit polos from say, Brooks Brothers, to be too baggy around the waist.

I could go into more detail on the procedure, but the short version involved measuring in the amount wanted to slim them ~1"
turning the shirt inside out, and drawing a chalk line (as straight as possible) and then sewing along that line using a specific stitch (the overedge)

You then cut off the excess fabric and clean up any edges.

I did this on a few shirts with varying results. Some came out quite good in my opinion. If you were going to try, pick up a few cheap polos at a thrift to practice on.

The difficult step is re-creating the hemming on the tennis-tails. Let me know if you want to attempt it and I can post more advice.


----------



## MovingForward (Mar 23, 2014)

Hey thanks! That's great that you can do it yourself!


----------

